# The Karubeque: Is it worth it?



## old sarge (Feb 23, 2018)

I will admit being intrigued by this.  In fact, a member on another forum I belong to swears by it and says it is the only way to go. Looking for other opinions.

https://kbq.us/video-tour/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 23, 2018)

Not sure how that works
http://www.rectecgrills.com/rec-tec-grills-bullseye/

More intriguing to me is this one.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 23, 2018)

Yeah, I watched that before Sarge.
But nei $1500 is kinda pricey, IMHO.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 23, 2018)

He lives in Southlake, Tx., northeast of Fort Worth.  About 40 min. from here (2 hours in rush hour traffic! lol!)


----------



## motocrash (Feb 23, 2018)

Very interesting. old sarge - Get one and tell us how well it works:)


----------



## old sarge (Feb 24, 2018)

Found this video of one being used to smoke a brisket.  I found it interesting but not enough for me to take the plunge.  Not yet, anyway.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 24, 2018)

Good god man! Is he gonna light the steps on fire? :eek:


----------



## old sarge (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh, you noticed that as well!  And meanwhile he is shooting pool, watching the history channel, etc.  Sort of like fiddling while Rome burns (to borrow an old metaphor).


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 24, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Good god man! Is he gonna light the steps on fire? :eek:



No, that's just an optical delusion.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 24, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Oh, you noticed that as well!  And meanwhile he is shooting pool, watching the history channel, etc.  Sort of like fiddling while Rome burns (to borrow an old metaphor).



I'm sorry Sarge, but that guy would never be allowed on the street, let alone the red carpet at the Oscars.
I had to grab and slide past to get to the meat of the matter. Why waste peoples time with his sick attempt at being entertaining? I never play games, and don't care one bit what bubba watches on tv.
Then he misses key points like applying his store bought rub, and the carving.
He couldn't swab a cannon bore.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 8, 2018)

Kinda looks to me like a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 8, 2018)

I will admit it is intriguing but not something I would leave unattended when in use because it has actual fire. And it is definitely not anywhere close to being on my list of things to buy. The Smokin-it and gas grill do everything I want to do.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2018)

To many things to break down for my liking. I can see those fans getting all gunked up after a period of time. My pellet stove for home heating has had issue with the convection fan. I don't want to play the same game with my smoker. 

Chris


----------

